# Another Corrado owner checking in!



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey guys,
I got fed up of mending my Corrado so I bought a 2002 A6 2.5TDI Quattro Avant
































I've done a thousand miles already and I've only had it a week








No big plans to mod it. It has 218K on the clock and the suspension is a little bouncy so maybe some Konis at some stage, and a remap might be on the cards at some point. 180bhp and 272lb/ft is plenty, but more is always better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I rather like the blacked out headlights look though, so I may have a go at that if I have a quiet weekend sometime








Mikki x



_Modified by MikkiJayne at 12:20 AM 6-14-2008_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Another Corrado owner checking in! (MikkiJayne)*

Welcome to the dark side!







How much chocolate can you fit in the trunk?








So does this mean the V8 is dead?








We need to liven this forum up some Mikky, what say you send me your TDI to swap into mine?! Dam federallies or VAG will not allow/send that setup to this side of the pond.















What millage are you getting with her? Or it might be a him for you.







I say we both need some xenon from an Allroad to upgrade the lighting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was looking, but good beer went up in price, finally giving me some motivation to brew my own again. I am going for a English brown on Monday!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Another Corrado owner checking in! (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Welcome to the dark side!







How much chocolate can you fit in the trunk?










Hehe you know me too well! The front door pocket actually makes a perfect hidey-hole for chocolate buttons








The V8 as a car is dead, thanks to the thieving UK government and the greedy oil companies. Its just not viable to run a car that does 20mpg at $12 a gallon







But, the engine lives on! I'm breaking for lunch mid-removal. Watch the 'rado forum to see where it ends up








Wierd that you guys don't get the good TDI motors over there. I guess there's traditionally not been much demand because your fuel prices were so low. These days over here virtually every VW and Audi you see on the motorway is a TDI. With the 2.0 making 170bhp and capable of 50mpg its rendered gas engines a bit pointless!
The A6 is a lady, in the manner of all good cruise ships, predictably called Suzie







She's doing about 36mpg on the motorway (about 29 US) which is pretty good for a 4000lb car! She's pretty quick too with nearly as much torque as the 4.2! Allroad Xenons would be nice, but I'm not planning on spending too much on her. Its about time I spent my money on myself rather than on car parts








I have the full service history for her from delivery, and as far as I can tell in over 200,000 miles the only non-service parts she's needed are the driver's seat base and a hazard light switch. Yay for hewn-from-granite Audi build quality!








I am planning an RNS-E installation though if I can find one for a good price, using the excuse that I can play DVDs through it to entertain my 5-year-old stepdaughter on long journeys








Mikki x


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Another Corrado owner checking in! (MikkiJayne)*

Welcome to the A6 crowd!
The 2002 should have the good camshafts, but you should have them checked out, just in case.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Another Corrado owner checking in! (PerL)*

Thanks








Camshafts were chaged at 212K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

I also went from a Corrado to an a6 avant, nice choice!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Another Corrado owner checking in! (MikkiJayne)*

V6 TDI ... do want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Another Corrado owner checking in! (bhb399mm)*

I bought an 1999 A6 2.8L with only 61K on in this past May...still love my Corrado and will never part with it! 
love my Quattro though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

